# 3/4 Acre UNRESTRICTED functioning mini farm/homestead $35,000



## Jcruz (May 17, 2017)

3/4 acre UNRESTRICTED functioning mini farm in western NC. Perfect for starting your homestead. Property sits on top of a slightly rolling hill, but does have substantial flat parts. Apple, peach, pear, plum and fig trees, blueberry and blackberry bushes, strawberry patch, herb garden, raised vegetable beds, lots of flowers (wild rose bushes, Iris, hydrandeas, daffodils and more) greenhouse, large penned animal area with chicken coop, rabbit hutch and small pond (currently housing 14 laying hens 2 roosters 3 doe...s 1 buck 2 ducks and 1 drake (included in sale if desired)), single wide trailer (2/1) with solid metal roof, 2 covered porches and 1 back deck. The covered decks could be easily converted for additional living space.(Trailer is aprox 70' x 12'.) Great Antique Wood Burning Stove also conveys with the sale. No appliances. Trailer needs some TLC but is livable. The trailer was built in the 70's however it is solid and dry. Rain collection and solar panels could easily be set up for complete freedom. Front of trailer faces south and has sun all day. Two bedroom septic system with new drain field, shared well (new pump and pressure tank installed 1/2016), shared driveway and large private parking area. 30 mins from GA and TN borders. Minutes to several towns and Murphy, NC.

The asking price for this 3/4 acre unrestricted lot and single wide with owner financing is $35,000. Taxes are well under $200 a year.

Price for cash sale is $30,000.

TERMS FOR OWNER FINANCING:

$5,000 cash down and $600 per month for 4 years with a small balloon payment at the end. No credit needed! Must have proof of income and pass background check. Closing costs and background check paid by buyer.

Interested parties should private message for more details.


----------



## Jcruz (May 17, 2017)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNWe_qO5Y6yZC_-0f1PcgDhx-7SFWRpD9el61N8


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Your link doesn't work


----------



## Jcruz (May 17, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Your link doesn't work


Perhaps because I was updating it. Try copying and pasting if that doesn't work I'd be happy to send the link again.


----------



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

Its cute. I would like to know more if MOBOOKWORK1957 is not interested.
But after pressing the link-It says "broken link"?
I see your new here?

Thanks,
Tammy


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

The girl loves flowers said:


> Its cute. I would like to know more if MOBOOKWORK1957 is not interested.
> But after pressing the link-It says "broken link"?
> I see your new here?
> 
> ...


Go for it. Have to pay off new to me car first.
It does look good. Thanks for fixing the link.


----------



## The girl loves flowers (Mar 27, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Go for it. Have to pay off new to me car first.
> It does look good. Thanks for fixing the link.


Very odd, it still tells me its a broken link.
Tammy


----------

